# IELTS for subclass 189 academic or general?



## KxShon (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi forum,

I did a quick search on this matter first but I couldn't find a definite answer so I'm posting this.

I'm sorry if this question had come up before 

I just got *suitable* assessment for General Accountant (ANZSCO 221111) today 

For the assessment purpose I had to give *academic IELTS* score and I got;

Listening: 8.5
Reading: 9.0 
Writing: 7.5 
Speaking: 8.5

This was enough for the assessment itself, but for EOI it only gives me 10 points 

So, I'm thinking about sitting for *general IELTS* just to boost my EOI point as I'm pretty sure I can get higher marks in all areas 

Would this be possible? 

Can I use academic for qualification assessment then use general for EOI?

If possible, would you recommend it? I mean would it actually speed up my invitation? 70 points must be better than 60 points... right?


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

KxShon said:


> Hi forum,
> 
> I did a quick search on this matter first but I couldn't find a definite answer so I'm posting this.
> 
> ...


If you already have 60 points than go ahead dear. Don't waste your time.For EOI score you can also sit for General.


----------



## KxShon (Aug 20, 2013)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> If you already have 60 points than go ahead dear. Don't waste your time.For EOI score you can also sit for General.



Thanks, I already submitted EOI today.

However, I've read from somewhere in this forum that people with 60 points don't get invited until late October and that's for people who submitted on 1st July!

So for me, who submitted 60point EOI on 20th of August would not be invited until much later right?

I just want to speed things up as much as possible 

My question now would be how much quicker would I be invited with 70 points


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

KxShon said:


> Thanks, I already submitted EOI today.
> 
> However, I've read from somewhere in this forum that people with 60 points don't get invited until late October and that's for people who submitted on 1st July!
> 
> ...


Submit your eoi. If you get 8 each in ielts then update so that you will get 70. This means you will get the highest priority


----------



## KxShon (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks

I will sit for another IELTS and get 8.0 in General it must be easier than academic


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

KxShon said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will sit for another IELTS and get 8.0 in General it must be easier than academic


Based on what you have done, general is a pc of cake for you. Iam sure you will nail it. Practise few sessions and do the next available date for gen.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

how about re-valuating your IELTS???


----------



## KxShon (Aug 20, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> how about re-valuating your IELTS???


Well... there is no guarantee of higher score with that.

Also I think you have to request it within in a certain time frame... mine's probably long past


----------



## vottie (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi KxShon

Did you end up re-sitting your IELTS to get better points, or did you get an invite based on 60 points? I'm in exactly the same boat (same code etc.) and would love to know your experience?


----------

